# Deutschlands weiblicher "Soap-Star 2009" - Gruppe 2



## Walt (8 Jan. 2009)

Wahl von Deutschlands weiblichen „Soap-Star 2009“ 

Bis zum 29.07.2009 könnt Ihr aus 2 Vorauswahl-Abstimmungen insgesamt 10 Soap-Stars bestimmen, die danach in einer Schlussabstimmung noch einmal gegeneinander antreten. 

Ins Finale gelangen die 10 Darstellerinnen, die die meisten Stimmen erringen konnten, unabhängig davon, an welcher Vorauswahl-Abstimmung sie teilgenommen haben. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass auch mehr als 2 Darstellerinnen der selben Soap ins Finale kommen können.


Bitte macht mit!


----------



## Katzun (8 Jan. 2009)

habe mal gewählt, aber frau biedermann vermisst


----------



## Walt (8 Jan. 2009)

Hi!

Jeanette Biedermann: Guckst Du Abstimmungsgruppe 1!

LG
Walt


----------



## mark lutz (8 Jan. 2009)

hier auch mal abgestimmt ist ja für mich nicht schwer da ich so viele serien nicht kenne


----------



## Walt (12 Jan. 2009)

Es gibt auch noch die "Abstimmungsgruppe 1"! Einfach auch mal dort nachschauen und dort auch abstimmen. Es sind dort nochmal 25 weibliche Soap-Stars zur Auswahl.

LG Walt


----------



## General (12 Jan. 2009)

So mal gewählt,nur kenne ich höchstens 3 Damen


----------



## kleenPaty (14 Jan. 2009)

abgestimmt


----------



## Walt (26 Jan. 2009)

Hi Leute!

Keiner mehr Lust zu voten? Ist doch gar nicht schwer! Einfach mal reingucken und abtsimmen! Wäre schön, wenn ihr alle mitmacht!

Gruß Walt


----------



## maierchen (30 Apr. 2009)

erledigt!


----------



## Muli (4 Mai 2009)

Und wieder ist eine Stimme mehr raus


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Mai 2009)

ich kenn nur eine einzige davon die hat stimme gekriegt :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juli 2009)

Ich kenn von denen fast gar keine


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2009)

wenn du die ein oder andere soaü gukcst, würdes du sie kennen. es lohnt sioch. sind viele knusprige girls dabei!


----------



## Walt (16 Juli 2009)

Bitte mitmachen. Bald ist schluss mit der Vorentscheidung!


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

So habe jetzt hier auch Abgestimmt


----------



## Walt (27 Juli 2009)

Nur noch 2 Tage Vorentscheidung! Auf zum Endspurt!!!

Welche 10 Soap-Stars kommen ins Finale um den Titel

"Deutschlands weiblicher Soap-Star 2009" ???

Wer noch nich gevotet hat: Bitte mitmachen!

Gruß Walt


----------

